# The nv driver does not work very well with Firefox3



## dybnu (Nov 21, 2008)

When i use the vesa driver ,firefox3 displays correctly.

(--) NV(0): Chipset: "GeForce Go 6150"


----------



## Levenson (Nov 21, 2008)

nv? You should download the official driver from nvidia.com. 
Now i'm using firefox3 with nvidia beta driver 180.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 21, 2008)

install x11/nvidia-driver from ports tree
load it with kldload nvidia
or add nvidia_load="YES" to /boot/loader.conf

run X -configure
if works (will work) copy output file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf


----------



## artificer (Nov 21, 2008)

You can try with

Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps"

in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file under the nv Driver section.
I use the 'nv' driver and this solved the problem.


----------



## milosz (Nov 21, 2008)

Hello, I had problems with firefox (amd64) with nv driver but it works fine after adding to "Device" section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

```
Option "AccelMethod" "EXA"
        Option "MigrationHeuristic"  "greedy"
```


----------



## dybnu (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks Levenson & killasmurf86 ,I am using amd64,which have no official driver

and thanks artificer ,I followed your suggestion,it works fine now

thanks milosz,your method maybe can works on higher nvidia chipset but not suitable for me


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 23, 2008)

correction:
nvidia driver works on amd64, if you run it in 32bin mode 

besides, i don't see you mentioned you got 64bit os earlier


----------



## adamk (Nov 23, 2008)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> correction:
> nvidia driver works on amd64, if you run it in 32bin mode
> 
> besides, i don't see you mentioned you got 64bit os earlier



He may not have mentioned it, but you just assumed he wasn't using it 

I find it odd that you won't use opera as a torrent client because it's closed source (http://daemonforums.org/showthread.php?t=2476#post18713) but you will recommend someone use a closed source driver 

Adam


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 23, 2008)

well, driver works way better than open source one
but i had really bad experience with opera torrent


----------



## Antti (Nov 24, 2008)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> correction:
> nvidia driver works on amd64, if you run it in 32bin mode



How can I run it in 32bit mode?


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 24, 2008)

just install FreeBSD i386
However if you got more than 4G memory, there will be problem


----------



## hydra (Nov 28, 2008)

Thanks guys, I had the same problem, now it's fixed !


----------

